# الغلبة والانتصار على كل قوى الشر - كيف أغلب



## aymonded (16 سبتمبر 2012)

سلام بمسرة نعمة الله التي تعمل فينا لأجل منفعتنا وحياتنا الأبدية
 أُسرّ اليوم يا إخوتي أن أكتب إليكم من خبرة آباء الكنيسة في الغلبة والنُصرة الأكيدة على كل قوى الشرّ بقوة الله التي ملكت علينا بميلادنا الجديد الفوقاني لأننا صرنا [ مولودين ثانية لا من زرع يفنى، بل مما لا يفنى بكلمة الله الحية الباقية إلى الأبد ] (1بطرس 1: 23)، إذ قد صرنا مولودين من الله في الابن الوحيد وصرنا رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله، حتى أن أصغر صغير في الإيمان وسط الكنيسة لهو قادر أن يغلب بنصرة عظيمة كل قوى الشر المحيطة به من أجل قوة الله الحالة في داخله [ أطبعوا سكاتكم سيوفاً ومناجلكم رماحاً، ليقل الضعيف بطلٌ أنا ] (يؤيل 3: 10)، لذلك لننتبه لما فينا من قوة الله والتي لم نستخدمها بعد لننتصر ونغلب لا من فضل قوة فينا ولا لأن واحد عنده مواهب أو له القدرة على أن يصنع المعجزات، ولكن من أجل قوة الله وحدها التي بها نغلب وننتصر بسلاح الله الكامل الذي ارتديناه إذ تسلمناه منه هو شخصياً، لذلك علينا أن نعتمد على الله وحده الذي أعطانا ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع الذي أعتقنا من سلطان الخطية والموت (رومية8)، ولم يعد لأحد سلطاناً علينا بل لله وحده، لأنه هو بشخصه صار رأساً لنا، وبه نغلب وننتصر: [ فنظرت وإذا فرس أبيض والجالس عليه معه قوس وقد أُعطي إكليلاً وخرج غالباً ولكي يغلب ] (رؤيا 6: 2)...

​ لذلك أكتب لكم يا إخوتي، عن كيفية احتقار العدو أي إبليس مع كل جنود الشرّ، لأن كثيرين يظنوا أن بقولهم [ أنا احتقرك يا إبليس ] أنهم بذلك يفقدونه قوته وينتصرون عليه وهذا هو غش الكبرياء الذي يملك القلب فيجعل قوى الشرّ تُسيطر على الإنسان وتفيض به غضباً حتى أنه يكسر الوصية إذ يشتم ويهين قوات الشر ظناً منه أنه يغلبهم وينتصر عليهم بذلك، وهم يفرحون به إذ غلبوه بصورة ماكرة ملتوية خدعت نفسه فأسقطته في كبرياء القلب، وهي ضربة شيطانية لا يستطيع أحد ان يخرج منها إلا جريح متعب مهزوم ومنكسر: [ قبل الكسر الكبرياء وقبل السقوط تشامخ الروح؛؛؛ قبل الكسر يتكبر قلب الانسان وقبل الكرامة التواضع ] (أمثال 16: 18؛ 18: 12).

​ لكن أن أردنا فعلاً احتقار العدو وننتصر عليه، فلنتفكر دائماً في الإلهيات، ولنجعل نفوسنا فرحة دائماً في الرجاء الحي بقيامة يسوع من الأموات، لأن الغلبة للرب وحده والنصرة به، ولأن الأفكار الإلهية حينما تملك الفكر وتنزل للقلب، تجعل كل فخاخ العدو التي تُهاجم الفكر كلا شيء، بل تصير كأنها دُخان يتلاشى سريعاً ليس فيه قوة قط، وحينما يكون ذكر ابن الله الحي على الشفتين وخارج من قلب مؤمن ويشغل التفكير دائماً، فأن الأرواح الشريرة تهرب بدلاً من أن تتبعنا، لأنها شديدة الخوف من قوة المسيح الرب عالمة أنها محفوظة مُقيده للهلاك والنار الأبدية المُعدة لها.

​ وعلينا أن نعلم أن عدو كل خير وأرواح الشر تُحاربنا بحسب ما يتفق مع حالتنا، لذلك مكتوب: [ لا يقل أحد إذا جُرب إني أُجرب من قبل الله، لأن الله غير مُجرب بالشرور وهو لا يُجرب أحداً ] (يعقوب 1: 13)، فالله الخير الأعظم والمحبة الكاملة لا يُجرب إنسان بالشرّ أو بالخطية حتى يمتحنه، بل هذا وحده فعل عدو كل خير، الذي يقترب منا حينما نكون مهملين غير ساهرين على حياتنا، لا نحرس حراسات الليل مثل الجنود الذين يسهرون للحراسة لئلا يأتي العدو بغتة ويدخل المدينة أثناء نوم الحراس ليُخربها ويقتل من فيها، ويطرد ملكها منها، ليملكها ويصير ملكاً عليها، لذلك الرب قال: [ أسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة، أما الروح فنشيط وأما الجسد فضعيف ] (متى 26: 41)، ويقول الرسول أيضاً: [ اصحوا واسهروا لأن إبليس خصمكم كأسدٍ زائر يجول ملتمساً من يبتلعه هو ] (1بطرس 5: 8)، ونوعية السهر يوضحه الرسول بوضوح حسب روح الإنجيل قائلاً: [ اسهروا اثبتوا في الإيمان كونوا رجالاً تقووا ] (1كورنثوس 16: 13)، وكما هو مكتوب أيضاً: [ وهم غلبوه بدم الخروف وبكلمة شهادتهم ولم يحبوا حياتهم حتى الموت ] (رؤيا 12: 11)، [ لأن كل من ولد من الله يغلب العالم وهذه هي الغلبة التي تغلب العالم إيماننا ] (1يوحنا 5: 4)...

​ فيا إخوتي أعلموا أنتم في أي حالة في كل يوم وكل ساعة، لكي تقدروا أن تثبتوا في حروب الرب وتنتصروا بقوة الله، لأن أن كانت ساعة الشهوة هي التي تعيشونها بميول باطلة خارجة من ميل النفس الغير منضبط بالتقوى، إذن سيأتي على نفوسكم ضغط عظيم مضاعف حتى تنغلبوا من شهوات قلبكم، لذلك قال الرسول: [ ولكن كل واحد يُجرب إذا انجذب وانخدع من شهوته ] (يعقوب 1: 14)، لذلك واجب علينا أن نأتي للرب معترفين بما يجول في خاطرنا متمسكين بكلمته ومشغولون بها دائماً، لأنه يُطهرنا بها وينقي قلبنا: [ أنتم الآن أنقياء لسبب الكلام الذي كلمتكم به ] (يوحنا 15: 3)، وعلينا أن نحذر جداً ولا نستهين وندع أنفسنا فريسة للشر والفساد، لأن الرسول يقول: [ لأنه إذا كانوا بعدما هربوا من نجاسات العالم بمعرفة الرب والمخلص يسوع المسيح يرتبكون أيضاً فيها فينغلبون، فقد صارت لهم الأواخر أشرّ من الأوائل ] (2بطرس 2: 20) ...

​ وليس ذلك فقط، بل أن العدو يقترب من الجبناء والخائفين وإيمانهم مُزعزع غير مستقر وراسخ في الرب، ليُهددهم ولا يجعل لهم راحة ابداً، بل يرعبهم من المستقبل، ويجعلهم يخافون على حياتهم ناسين قوة الله وعمله، الذي قال بفمه الطاهر: [ ولا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ولكن النفس لا يقدرون أن يقتلوها، بل خافوا بالحري من الذي يقدر أن يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما في جهنم ] (متى 10: 28)، فالخوف هو عدو الإيمان الأول وسبب انهياره التام، لأن حينما نخاف نعطي لإبليس مكاناً ليُكثف الأمور ويهولها أمام أعينا في قلبنا لنزداد رُعبة وخوف عظيم (كما يحدث في هذه الأيام الصعبة)، وبهذا تتعذب النفس التعسة منذ ذلك الوقت فصاعداً وتزداد رعبتها، ولكنها أن صرخت للرب تائبة فأنه يأتيها مسرعاً ليقول [ أنا هو لا تخافوا ] (يوحنا 6: 20)، لأن علينا أن نعي قوة إيماننا ونثق في كلمة الرب الذي نطق بها لنا جميعاً: [ لا تخف أيها القطيع الصغير لأن أباكم قد سُرّ أن يُعطيكم الملكوت ] (لوقا 12: 32).

​ عموماً أن أتت إلينا الأرواح الشريرة، بل وكل قوى الشر المختلفة مهما ما كانت شراستها وقوتها، ووجدونا فرحين في الرب وغير حزانى حاملين هموم العالم والمستقبل، مضطربين قلقين: [ لا تحزنوا لأن فرح الرب هو قوتكم ] (نحميا 8: 10)، متأملين في نعيم الحياة المقبلة مع المسيح الرب، مفكرين في الرب كل حين، ومُسلِّمين له كل شيء يخص حياتنا ومتكلين على نعمته المُخلِّصة، وواثقين أنه لا توجد قوة أو سلطان لأي روح شرير ولا لأي شيء مهما ما كان على الإنسان المسيحي الحقيقي الحي بالله ولله وفي الله، فأنه إذا وجدوا أن النفس مُحصنة بهذه الأفكار المقدسة والعقل مع القلب يهذ في كلمة الله ليلاً ونهاراً: [ بفرائضك أتلذذ لا أنسى كلامك ] (مزمور 119: 16)، [ نصيبي الرب قلت لحفظ كلامك ] (مزمور 119: 57)، فأنهم يخزون سريعاً ويتقهقرون بل ويهربوا من أمام تلك النفس لأنهم يجدون الرب حولها والروح القدس الناري فيها مشتعل، فيهربون من ناره التي تُطفأ كل قوتهم وتبددها تواً، لأنها لا تحتمل قوة قداسة الروح القدس الذي يحرق كل قوى الشرّ التي لا تستطيع أن تمسه قط، ولا تقترب من مكان هو يملكه ونشيط فيه، لذلك إلحاح الرسول لنا قائلاً: [ لا تطفئوا الروح ] (1تسالونيكي 5: 19)، [ ولا تحزنوا روح الله القدوس الذي به ختمتم ليوم الفداء ] (أفسس 4: 30)...

​ فيا إخوتي ان انتبهتم وعشتم بحسب ما كتبت إليكم ستنتصرون وتغلبون ويدخل الفرح الإلهي قلبكم ولن يقوى عليكم شيئاً قط، أما أن فرحتم بالكلمات فقط ونقلتموها من مكان لآخر، بدون أن تحيوا بها متمسكين بروح الحياة في المسيح يسوع، فأن العدو سوف يغلبكم ويكسركم لا محاله وبيُسر وسهولة تامة، لأنكم اتكلتم على المعرفة وفرحتم بالموضوع كفكرة جديدة ومعلومة جيدة، ولم تعزموا على أن تعيشوا ما تسمعونه، ولكن تذكروا المكتوب دائماً واجعلوه في قلبكم وفكركم على مدى سنين أيامكم على الأرض وإلى القبر: ​

[ لذلك اطرحوا كل نجاسة وكثرة شرّ، فاقبلوا بوداعة الكلمة المغروسة القادرة أن تخلص نفوسكم. ولكن كونوا عاملين بالكلمة لا سامعين فقط خادعين نفوسكم. لأنه أن كان أحد سامعاً للكلمة وليس عاملاً فذاك يُشبه رجُلاً ناظراً وجه خلقته في مرآة. فأنه نظر ذاته ومضى وللوقت نسي ما هو. ولكن من اطلع على الناموس الكامل ناموس الحرية وثبت وصار ليس سامعاً ناسياً، بل عاملاً بالكلمة، فهذا يكون مغبوطاً في عمله ] (يعقوب 1: 21 – 25).


واسمعوا لقول الروح الذي أعطانا مفتاح الغلبة والنُصرة قائلاً: [ فاخضعوا لله قاوموا إبليس فيهرب منكم ] (يعقوب 4: 7)، [ فقاوموه راسخين في الإيمان ] (1بطرس 5: 9)، والقادر أن يفعل فوق كل شيء أكثر جداً مما نطلب أو نفتكر بحسب القوة التي تعمل فينا، يحفظكم غير عاثرين ويوقفكم أمام مجده بلا عيب في الابتهاج، كونوا مُعافين في قوة الله وفرحه آمين


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2012)

> *لكن  أن أردنا فعلاً احتقار العدو وننتصر عليه*، فلنتفكر دائماً في الإلهيات،  ولنجعل نفوسنا فرحة دائماً في الرجاء الحي بقيامة يسوع من الأموات، لأن  الغلبة للرب وحده والنصرة به، ولأن الأفكار الإلهية حينما تملك الفكر وتنزل  للقلب، تجعل كل فخاخ العدو التي تُهاجم الفكر كلا شيء، بل تصير كأنها  دُخان يتلاشى سريعاً ليس فيه قوة قط، وحينما يكون ذكر ابن الله الحي على  الشفتين وخارج من قلب مؤمن ويشغل التفكير دائماً، فأن الأرواح الشريرة تهرب  بدلاً من أن تتبعنا، لأنها شديدة الخوف من قوة المسيح الرب عالمة أنها  محفوظة مُقيده للهلاك والنار الأبدية المُعدة
> ​


كلام سليم وموضوع جميل وجدا
شكرا أخى العزيز​


----------



## amgd beshara (16 سبتمبر 2012)

> وحينما يكون ذكر ابن  الله الحي على الشفتين وخارج من قلب مؤمن ويشغل التفكير دائماً، فأن  الأرواح الشريرة تهرب بدلاً من أن تتبعنا، لأنها شديدة الخوف من قوة المسيح  الرب عالمة أنها محفوظة مُقيده للهلاك والنار الأبدية المُعدة لها.


كلامك رائع استاذي و موضوع مهم جدا وفي اسلحة رائعه و قوية 
الرب يبارك خدمتك و حياتك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*موضوع رائع ومفيد جدااا
ومهم اااوي
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك

*


----------



## elamer1000 (16 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يباركك

+++​


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2012)

الشيطان يقول انا اهلككم يتدخل الرب 
ويقول اتكلوا عليا فأنا اخلصكم مما يعني
اننا نسلم امرنا الى الرب كما سلمت امنا 
نفسها بقولها انا آمة للرب اي ان نسلم ذاتنا بالكامل 
اليه فهو ادرى واعلم بمصلحتنا واكثر يحبنا اكثر مما 
نحب انفسنا انّ يسوع المسيح هو علاج الله الوحيد لخطيّئتنا
 وبواسطته وحده يمكننا ان نعرف محبّته  وخطته لحياتنا
جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم لدعوتي الى هذا الموضوع القيم
بركة العلي تظللك..


----------



## اليعازر (17 سبتمبر 2012)

> فيا إخوتي ان انتبهتم وعشتم بحسب ما كتبت إليكم ستنتصرون وتغلبون ويدخل الفرح الإلهي قلبكم ولن يقوى عليكم شيئاً قط،



مباركةُ هي كلماتك..أخي أيمن..

كن فرحاً بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح.

آمين.
.


----------



## aymonded (17 سبتمبر 2012)

المسيح إلهنا الحي الذي هو معنا كل حين حسب وعده، الرب الغالب والمنتصر بقدرة ذاته يهبنا كلنا معاً قوة حياة النصرة والغلبة بقوته، ولنُصلي دائماً بعضنا لأجل بعض كثيراً جداً، كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين فآمين
​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 سبتمبر 2012)

كالعاده متالق في كتاباتك 
ربنا يباركك عزيزي ويحافظ عليك


----------



## aymonded (17 سبتمبر 2012)

ويُبارك حياتك أخي العزيز في شخص ربنا يسوع
كن معافي في روح النعمة والقوة آمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

وعلينا أن نعلم أن  عدو كل خير وأرواح الشر تُحاربنا بحسب ما يتفق مع حالتنا، لذلك مكتوب: [ لا  يقل أحد إذا جُرب إني أُجرب من قبل الله، لأن الله غير مُجرب بالشرور وهو  لا يُجرب أحداً ] (يعقوب 1: 13)، فالله الخير الأعظم والمحبة الكاملة لا  يُجرب إنسان بالشرّ أو بالخطية حتى يمتحنه، بل هذا وحده فعل عدو كل خير،  الذي يقترب منا حينما نكون مهملين غير ساهرين على حياتنا، لا نحرس حراسات  الليل مثل الجنود الذين يسهرون للحراسة لئلا يأتي العدو بغتة ويدخل المدينة  أثناء نوم الحراس ليُخربها ويقتل من فيها، ويطرد ملكها منها، ليملكها  ويصير ملكاً عليها، لذلك الرب قال: [ أسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة،  أما الروح فنشيط وأما الجسد فضعيف ] (متى 26: 41)، ويقول الرسول أيضاً: [  اصحوا واسهروا لأن إبليس خصمكم كأسدٍ زائر يجول ملتمساً من يبتلعه هو ]  (1بطرس 5: 8)، ونوعية السهر يوضحه الرسول بوضوح حسب روح الإنجيل قائلاً: [  اسهروا اثبتوا في الإيمان كونوا رجالاً تقووا ] (1كورنثوس 16: 13)، وكما هو  مكتوب أيضاً: [ وهم غلبوه بدم الخروف وبكلمة شهادتهم ولم يحبوا حياتهم حتى  الموت ] (رؤيا 12: 11)، [ لأن كل من ولد من الله يغلب العالم وهذه هي  الغلبة التي تغلب العالم إيماننا ] (1يوحنا 5: 4)..

جميييل استاذي الموضوع عجبني جداااااا
واحلي تقييم لحضرتك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ويُبارك حياتك أختي الحبيبة في شخص ربنا يسوع
ولنُصلي لكي ننال منه قوة ونُصره دائمة آمين
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع أستاذي كالعادة
الرب يبارك خدمتك الرائعة ويباركك​*


----------



## aymonded (19 سبتمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك أختي الحبيبة في الرب يسوع
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------

